
Ask HN: Best HN Client for Android? - SkyLinx
Which app do you use to read HN on mobile? Thanks
======
chewz
Best is Chrome.

But also Materialistic is good.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidroh.materialistic)

